# What kind of bits



## ING (Sep 15, 2009)

could I use for 90 degree groove on the edge of cabinets door?
I have old Craftsman router model 315.17361.
What bits of other companies could fit to that router?

Thanks,
Ilya


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ilya,

Your router will have 1 or 2 collets (1/4 and 1/2 inch are common for example). These collets will determine what size shank router bits you can use, and you can buy them from any manufacturer.

I don't know exactly what you are looking for "90 degree groove on edge of cabinet door", but it sounds like a rabbetting bit.

MLCS rabbeting router bits and kits


other profiles....

MLCS router bit and Katana index


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Or, if you want to put a groove around the edge of the face of the door, you would be looking for one of these:

V Type Slotting Cutter 1/4" x 1/2

We can help you better if you can be a bit more specific.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ilya

Sounds like you are looking for a chamfer bit,many call it a 90 deg.bit because it's ground to a 90 deg. point..it's use on cabinet doors a lot  (Shaker type, clean look type) you will need a 1/4" shank if you have a small Craftsman router..

Chamfer Bits
MLCS chamfer router bits


========



ING said:


> could I use for 90 degree groove on the edge of cabinets door?
> I have old Craftsman router model 315.17361.
> What bits of other companies could fit to that router?
> 
> ...


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

If I had it to do all over again, I would only buy 1/2" shank bits from the git go. Just more robust and produce less vibration.

Not possible for every bit or router but if you have a choice.


----------

